

Ask HN: Examples of great start-up job adverts? - dawson

Hi, I'm looking to hire a couple of local compsci students for my start-up and wondered if anyone could link me to examples of some of the best, unique, clever, fun etc. job adverts? I would also be grateful for tips of what [not] to include? Thanks
======
dcaldwell
I have no idea if this is a good ad, but I got a good response and hired a
great developer from the following ad:

Ruby on Rails Developer

We’re a funded, for-profit startup located in the Greenville area looking for
a back-end web developer. We are developing a web-based application that will
1) help non-profit organizations establish a strong, easily-promotable web
presence, and 2) simplify administration and marketing.

The person in this position will carry out all of the server-side coding for
the company and be responsible for developing the back-end architecture so
that we can scale effectively. We are starting with a small team consisting of
1) a back-end developer 2) a front-end developer and designer 3) a business
developer 4) a very productive ant farm.

Our Ideal Developer Will Be/Have: \- Expert-level Rails knowledge \- Knowledge
of JSON format (or similar) \- Working knowledge of developing e-commerce
systems \- Excellent Object-Oriented Application Design skills \- Ability to
utilize and implement functionality of Facebook's Open Graph API \- Working
knowledge of HTML/CSS \- Experience in building Software-as-a-Service web apps

And They Will Show These Qualities: \- Integrity is at your core \- Wicked
smart \- Clean code makes you smile \- Knowing that the end user is happy
makes you smile even more \- Working with the flexibility, speed, and change
of a small team makes you giddy \- Fast \- Very independent \- You both can
and want to learn new skills quickly \- Voracious appetite for everything new
in IT \- Excellent writing skills

Bonuses: \- Experience with Paypal, Twitter, Facebook Connect/OpenGraph APIs
\- Social media excites you \- Good database design skills

This is an on-site salaried position. We will not accept applicants who 1)
wish to work off-site 2) are contract workers 3) are outside companies. Salary
will be determined based on your knowledge, experience, quality of your
previous work, and fluidity of your hip-hop dancing skills.

If this sounds like it might be your cup of tea, go ahead and email your
resume, examples of your work, and salary requirement.

------
damien7579
You can look at
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FindingGreatDeveloper...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FindingGreatDevelopers.html)
from some useful tips from the wisdom of Joel Spolsky

------
noahc
People work at google and Facebook or xyz startup because of what they
believe. You need to tell us what you believe. We can build web forms and plug
them into a database anywhere. Simon Sinek would call this the "Why."

Then tell us how you're going to do it? This will probably stream from the
idea of why. How you do it must be inline with why you're doing.

Finally, tell us what you have to offer. Namely, a job.

------
staunch
IIRC: Facebook guys stood outside a Google recruiting session at Stanford
handing out fliers saying "Why work at Google? Join The Facebook" or somesuch.

------
dawson
I'm currently reading Drive by Daniel H. Pink on recommendation,
<http://goo.gl/UB9MC>

